# RR: 117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012



## Trout

*1.	Fournier	(1960)










2.	Casals	(1939)










3.	Starker	(1961)










4.	Bylsma	(1992)










5.	Schiff	(1984)










6.	Queyras	(2007)










7.	Rostropovich	(1991)










8.	Wispelwey	(1998)










9.	Gendron	(1964)










10.	Tortelier	(1983)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Fournier	(1960)
2.	Casals	(1939)
3.	Starker	(1961)
4.	Bylsma	(1992)
5.	Schiff	(1984)
6.	Queyras	(2007)
7.	Rostropovich	(1991)
8.	Wispelwey	(1998)
9.	Gendron	(1964)
10.	Tortelier	(1983)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

